# Cetol Results - photo intensive



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

Went with the combo based on recommendations from this forum. In case anyone's considering it, here are some before and after shots. Cetol Marine Natural Teak followed by Cetol Gloss. Still have to do all the brightwork on the boat itself, but here's what I could work on at home. Curious to see how it holds up.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow! Looks like new..

dave


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Very Nice.....Looks like a Sabre?


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job! That combination has worked well for me. It sat int eh sun all last season and under shrink wrap all winter and looks as good now as when I applied it.


----------



## tflak (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, looks great! And amazingly (to us) we were working on the very same project today -- that same exact cockpit table! And after reviewing Practical Sailor's latest review (Dec 2009), we came to the same choice of Cetol Natural Teak plus Cetol Gloss. This is a test project before we embark upon doing the rest of our brightwork.


----------



## eolon (Feb 5, 2008)

I see wiener dog butt!

Best Regards,

e

.::.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks great. I used the Natural for the companionway boards for a Catalina 36 this spring. We opted not to add the gloss coat, and I think they look very nice with just the Natural. But seeing your pics, the gloss looks really good too. Maybe when they need touching up I'll give it a try.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great. Is that one coat of each?


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

erps said:


> Looks great. Is that one coat of each?


3 cotes of each as I sanded in between with 320.


----------

